# very bad night fishing at seneca lake!!!!



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i went to seneca thursday night to fish with the father-in-law!!the night started out ok the wife dropped me off at the boat launch at about 7pm then left to go meet her father well i forgot to get my fishing permit out of the car before she left about 45 minutes later a park ranger comes and ask me for my permit i explain to him why i dont have them he ask me my ss# so i give them to him so he ran my name well it came back i had a bench warrent from back in 2005 so they tell me whats going on i was fine with that so i pull my rons in and go over to the car to be arrested well the fella then ask me if i had any weapons on me i told him i had a fishing knife in my pocket he then grabs me and tred to throw me to the ground i pulled away from him and told him it was not neccasiery to slam me around at that time the wife and her dad pull up the father in law is a ex cop so he insure the range it was all ok....so we get to the station and he is being a real buttcrack to me...so i say a few words to him that wasnt very nice.....the while waiting to be bailed out i fine out that they arrest alot of ppl there fishing durring the year so if anyone that fishes they even thinks they have anything on there record get it taken care of before you do go


----------



## hodslinger (Mar 19, 2008)

wow that is bad. never thought about that going on. it seems to me that most (not all) of the warrens,cops,& highway guys have a bad attitude from there first word out of there mouth and that makes me get one too. not good i think if they would go about things a little different. most of the time it would go a lot easier for everyone. i hope the next time out gos better for ya.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What kind of permit do you have to have to fish there besides a fishing license ?


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Whaler said:


> What kind of permit do you have to have to fish there besides a fishing license ?


license/permit whatever you want to call it


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow thats a bad day fishing. Was he a state park ranger ?or was it a Muskingum watershed ranger ? Muskingum watershed got a new guy this year and I hear he is a real ass. This will be my 5th year camping there and never been ask to see my license. If you get a fine from the state on a Muskingum watershed lake who get the money the state or MWCD ? sorry to hear about you bad day on the lake


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

it could of been a muskingum water shed officer....he was in a dark grey car with yellow stipes that said ranger real big on the side...im not sure i just know he was alot of things but a nice guy....lol....the ranger that works there on third shift(dean) is nice guy but this guy is something else


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

yeah dean is a good guy...so's davey. but lukas is somethin else. i'd guess it was lukas, but not positive. he thinks he's the end-all, be-all on seneca....got sent from up north a couple years ago.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Flatties---------- I guess this explains why we did not meet up at the AEP lands. Sorry to here you had such a bad time. maybe we can meet up this summer sometime!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like you had a bad day. But you should of taken care of the warrant before it came back to you. You need to plan better and good luck out there.


----------

